# Vibration on a 2165 model



## myronjohns (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Cub model 2165 with 46" cutting deck, 16 HP V-twin, 634 hours. I bought it used 5 years ago and have been changing oil and air filter regularly. It has a new deck spindle that attaches to the main drive belt. I think it has a Briggs engine.

MFG# 134-268-100
Serial# 247047
MFG Date 0124G8

Engine #'s
Model 303447
Type 0447-01 4952
Code 94030311

I ran it about 10 to 15 minutes and it started to vibrate. I think it is in the engine. Maybe one cylinder doing most of the work? It done this late last year and I could let it sit for awhile and it would be OK again for another 15 min or so.

Any help with this will help. I checked the oil and it has fresh gas. 

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Check spark on both cylinders? Motor mount loose? any smoke when it shakes? 

Its hard to guess from the info you gave

Duc


----------



## myronjohns (Mar 9, 2006)

It is not smoking. It looses power also.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Providing the undercarriage is ok as you state, the obivious thing is one half of a two banger is losing it!! First replace with new properly gaped plugs!! Next carburetion and finely, the coil as heat (15 min's of run) will tend to show it's open characteristics!!


----------



## lawnman tx (Nov 25, 2004)

You may also want to do a leak down test on the engine. Had a Honda come in doing the samething. Repalce the plugs and plug wires and the coil, overhauled the carb works great now. Check the head gaskets. If you see any leakage around the head could be just a gasket. At 634 hours it is time for a tune-up.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

2nd the tuneup time fro 634 hours.....might be a definately bad coil connection or plug/wire issue.

Good advice, lawnman


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

Briggs V twins (Vanguard) engines are equipped with 2 ignition coils. 1 for each cylinder. To check for fault in either one do the following,
While engine is running, disconnect one coil at a time, if engine dies when one is disconnected the other is at fault.


----------

